# Yesterday's Gold Box Deal 1 PM PDT: Bluetooth Speaker (No Longer Avail.)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Was browsing the Gold Box deals and saw this upcoming deal that might be of interest to Fire owners, new and old:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27#?tag=kbpst-20



> Get ready to rock with this high performance Bluetooth wireless speaker


The link will take you to the main Gold Box page; on the right side you'll see the individual deals. The current deal will open automatically for you.

I don't know anymore than what's here, but it's worth checking out when the time comes!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Fabulous.. DH needs a new bluetooth headset anyway. I may grab more than 1. Just have to remember come 3pm.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sigh, NOT what I was looking for.
 is more what DH wants. it's only $30, so I may still get more than 1.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Fabulous.. DH needs a new bluetooth headset anyway. I may grab more than 1. Just have to remember come 3pm.


I stalked it for a good 30 mins before launch & yeah, that was disappointing. Huge & still $$$

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too bad.....wish one could know ahead of time a little more, I would have posted more detail.

Oh, well.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just got an email from Bens Outlet with this offer. Could this be more along the lines of what you were looking for?

http://www.bensoutlet.com/products/veho-bluetooth-speaker


----------

